# perfect casting rod for float fishing steelhead



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

Can anyone help me find what I'm looking for or someone who can custom make this rod? 

I love the Okuma SST-S-962L for spinning for steelhead. It is light enough to make the small trout fun but it has backbone to handle bigger fish and good hooksets. It could be a little longer though. Here are the specs from their site: L M 9' 6" 4~10 lbs 1/8~3/8 2-pcs 2-3/8" 11" Side Drifting 10 + Tip A 6 84.99 

I want the casting version of this but cannot find anywhere online from the major manufacturers....


----------



## jd4223 (Feb 12, 2012)

I bought an Ugly Stik Steelhead/Salmon Bait Casting rod 10-6 medium heavy action,rated 10-20lb. Beautiful rod action. Feels some what whippy when you first cast it,plus feels too long to be a baitcast rod. It's 2 piece. Once you get over how long it is you will have no problem casting. I use 2 hands to cast. Has a 15" long handle which I really like for leverage and 2 handed casting. I think I paid $69 at Cabelas. They should be on sale right now at Cabelas.


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

...









I've been using the last rod on this chart, and have been real happy with it.  I think I paid under $150 for it.


----------



## flyrodder46 (Dec 31, 2011)

The 9'6" TFO is a nice rod, I have a friend that uses one. A little light for Salmon, but just right for Steel.

D


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Very happy with my Okuma T- 40X model TX-C-1092ML... Very light for using all day, even has carbon fiber grips. Soft tip with plenty of ass down low, and a lifetime warranty.


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

Loomis imx or gl3 in a 10'6"med. I have the imx buddy has the gl3. Both are awesome rods. Croix also has wide range of avid salmon/ steelhead casting rods.


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

G loomis just released a series for exactly what ur looking for (within the last 2 years). The series is e6x, and for what u get for the cost they are awesome


----------



## Mr Burgundy (Nov 19, 2009)

Time to get out the meat sticks Nick. There's a few around right now 8f ya feel froggy


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

RobW said:


> ...
> View attachment 220599
> 
> 
> I've been using the last rod on this chart, and have been real happy with it. I think I paid under $150 for it.


This rod is very intriguing, sizes up to be a great drift / light line bobber rod. One problem.. it doesn't show up on their web site anymore?

I have a St Croix Wild River 10'6 ML casting rod, weight rated 1/8 - 1/2 ounce (not sure on line class) It makes a great float rod but a little heavy for drift fishing unless high flows requiring 1/4 ounce+ Rod has A LOT of power in the mid - lower blank, will handle Chinook fair.. high sticking could easily be fatal though. Baitcasters feed on weight and with only minor amount casting can become troublesome. At this point I'd rather just drift fish a light spin rod.

Not sure what ever became of member 'Thousandcasts' but he custom built a lot of nice looking rods for our Lake Run river fishery.


----------



## tsr770 (Mar 3, 2010)

Www.hutchrods.com is where you can find Steve, (thousandcasts)


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

shotgunner said:


> This rod is very intriguing, sizes up to be a great drift / light line bobber rod. One problem.. it doesn't show up on their web site anymore?


I don't know why it doesn't show up on their site, I just ordered another one for my wife from a vendor... 

http://www.tackledirect.com/temple-fork-tfg-srs-962-2-gary-loomis-sea-run-spinning-rod-9ft-6in.html


----------



## RobW (Dec 6, 2012)

RobW said:


> I don't know why it doesn't show up on their site, I just ordered another one for my wife from a vendor...
> 
> http://www.tackledirect.com/temple-fork-tfg-srs-962-2-gary-loomis-sea-run-spinning-rod-9ft-6in.html


Whoops, that's a spinning rod...


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

I did get the casting version of that TFO 9'6" light. I compared to my SST 9'6" spinning and the TFO was A LOT lighter and didn't have the backbone the SST had, so I returned it. I don't think they make it anymore.

I really just need to save up for a couple custom rods....


----------



## shotgunner (Jan 15, 2003)

Kind of a shame.. never even got to wiggle test one and now discontinued. The Western fishery seems to drive / dictate Steelhead casting rods.. and they are decidedly heavier class. Who that's used one for a while can not love the direct contact with spool? Feeding line into a drift (bobber or bottom-bounce) Instant LOCK-up for hook sets. Lock spool and lift, reel up line gained.. all while maintaining a micro drag setting light enough to protect 6lb leader. More than once I've had a hot fish to hand blow up get away and go again.. simple to trip release and ride the spool. All this with one hand.. one thumb  In addition.. no line twist.


----------



## gillhunter (Apr 23, 2010)

Yes, baitcaster is unique and all you mentioned. I prefer to have one RH baitcaster and one spinning LH for a day of fishing it's nice to switch hands and do something different.

I will say it depends on your line as far as line twist; been using Mason T-Line on the baitcaster and it's SOOOOOO LIMP, very nice. THANKS KILLA!


----------



## FishKilla419 (Feb 22, 2008)

gillhunter said:


> Yes, baitcaster is unique and all you mentioned. I prefer to have one RH baitcaster and one spinning LH for a day of fishing it's nice to switch hands and do something different.
> 
> I will say it depends on your line as far as line twist; been using Mason T-Line on the baitcaster and it's SOOOOOO LIMP, very nice. THANKS KILLA!


No prob. The stuff is awesome. 
I run left handed baitcasters. I prefer to fish with rod in my right hand. And not switch after hooking a fish.


----------

